
Florida, only state w/5000+ cases that has not to issued 'stay-at-home' - omgJustTest
https://www.newsweek.com/florida-only-us-state-over-5000-coronavirus-cases-that-hasnt-issued-statewide-stay-home-1495520
======
JohnTHaller
He _finally_ issued it today but it doesn't take effect until Friday morning.
Exponential growth in Florida is already well under way, though.

'The previous guidance from the White House regarding an easing back into
normal life by Easter “isn’t going to happen,” DeSantis said.'

Of course it isn't. It was a lie.

------
toomuchtodo
Florida "stay at home" order was issued today [1]. NY Times is also tracking
states with and without stay at home orders [2].

[1] [https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/florida-
gover...](https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/florida-governor-
issues-stay-home-order-after-weeks-resistance-n1174146)

[2] [https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-
stay...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-
order.html)

~~~
davidu
Church / Religious gatherings are exempted, which is, insane.

In SF, I think all religious services have moved to Zoom-style video format
with very positive feedback from what I am hearing.

~~~
anoonmoose
Holy crap, I had to look this up because I didn't believe it. "Religious
services" are actually the first defined type of "essential activities"...and
Texas' governor just did the same. Wow, this is incredibly foolish.

~~~
tropo
Any stay-at-home order which stopped religious services would be found in
violation of the US Constitution's first amendment. It's possible a judge
would throw out the whole stay-at-home order. To have a stay-at-home order
that survives in court, exempting religious services is necessary.

~~~
anoonmoose
I am just not certain that this is true. The 1A also protects protests- am I
allowed to organize gatherings of 10+ people for the purpose of a protest? I
believe not. The 1A is comprehensive; it is not all-powerful.

------
IvyMike
I guess we needed a control group.

~~~
h3ll0k4ll3
You have sweden for that.

------
pbh101
Interestingly, the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation [1] out of UW
is still predicting Florida will not run out of hospital beds, unlike many
other states. I don't know what to do with this data, but I was surprised
given the concern in the media for the state due to the older population and
lack of stay-at-home order until now.

[1]
[https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections](https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections)

~~~
BobbyJo
Florida has tons of hospital capacity.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Florida has 5k ICU beds and 5 million Floridians over 65. They do not have
enough hospital capacity for this event.

[https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article24146440...](https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241464406.html)

------
KyleBrandt
The actual stay-at-home order issued today and other FL executive orders (pdf)
can be found at [https://www.flgov.com/2020-executive-
orders/](https://www.flgov.com/2020-executive-orders/) .

#91 ([https://www.flgov.com/wp-
content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-9...](https://www.flgov.com/wp-
content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-91.pdf)) is the stay-at-home order, and #89
([https://www.flgov.com/wp-
content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-8...](https://www.flgov.com/wp-
content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-89.pdf)) has more details of what is
"essential" and not in this context.

------
stateofnounion
Yes, they have: [https://www.tampabay.com/news/health/2020/04/01/florida-
gov-...](https://www.tampabay.com/news/health/2020/04/01/florida-gov-ron-
desantis-issues-statewide-stay-at-home-order/)

~~~
Retric
You can even just quote the linked article: _UPDATE: Apr. 1, 1:50 p.m. EST —
Florida Governor Ron DeSantis announced on Wednesday afternoon that he would
sign an executive order mandating residents to stay at home for 30 days. The
order will say that residents may only go out for essential activities._

~~~
stateofnounion
That update was posted after I posted my comment, hence the link. Kind of hard
to quote something that doesn't exist yet. Thanks for the incredibly helpful
post though.

------
fxj
Florida has a population with 20% over 65, compare that to New York with 14%
in the same age group. This group is most vulnerable to the virus.

